# 80 watt tube heater



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Having found that inside of van is very damp I bought one of those tube heaters that can be used in greenhouses etc. When I tried it out indoors the heat was quite surprising for 80 watt, anyway left it in camper for 48 hrs and am dissapointed in that seat cushions gave off a damp reading although walls were ok.Turned heat off and put in our household humidifier which in 24 hrs collected over a pint of water. Tempeture inside read 9.5c with tube heate and will see what it reads tomorrow with the humidifier. Any one tried this type of heater at that wattage?.


----------



## lanzaron (Jan 28, 2010)

80 watt waste of time for an average size van you need at least a 500 watt heater with a thermostat to do any good.Also either take cushions indoors or at least stand them up to allow air to circulate.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with 500w on a thermostat.


----------



## lanzaron (Jan 28, 2010)

Should have said get a 500 watt oil filled rad (ebay ) small and can be used with good effect if you are on hook up not high enough wattage to trip the breaker only draw approx 2.2 amps gives some background warmth


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

lanzaron said:


> 80 watt waste of time for an average size van you need at least a 500 watt heater with a thermostat to do any good.Also either take cushions indoors or at least stand them up to allow air to circulate.


I'm surprised that you take all these precautions with a Frankia. With it's insulation properties and double floor our 740BD has never shown the slightest damp to bedding, cushions or anything else in the four years we've had it. We leave everything in-situ and yes, I have checked.

Ron


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm surprised that you take all these precautions with a Frankia. With it's insulation properties and double floor our 740BD has never shown the slightest damp to bedding, cushions or anything else in the four years we've had it. We leave everything in-situ and yes, I have checked. 

Ron

Glad you said that Ron. We have a LMC and to be honest I wasn't planning on doing anything else but the draining and leaving taps open given that it is supposed to be winterised to a high standard.
It is used as an emergency 2nd car occasionally so I want to be able to just drive away without disconnecting anything or moving heaters.
Does anyone else agree with this?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for your comments, hoping I can send it back.The humidifier this morning with frost outside gave tempeture inside 3c and still dry on walls and cushions. I did take the large cushions indoors and after 24 hrs they gave no reading .


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*80 watt heater*

I bought the same last year and found it did not have any great effect on the temp in the van.  
Used a oil filled radiator a couple of times when it was really freezing over a couple of days other than that i lifted the cushions away from the sides closed the screens and curtains and had no bother at all.  
As mine is in the drive i check every couple of days just to make sure. :lol:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Our Frankia is left outside without heating and all it's cushions in situ. No damp or mildew problems, and the electric blanket will soon warm up the bed when we need it  !


----------



## lanzaron (Jan 28, 2010)

Had an H&B Arto before the Frankia never had any problems but i suppose it comes down to personell choice and how much you value your possesions i always work on the theory that prevention is better than cure , think it must take all of 5 minutes to unplug the hook up and put the heater in the wardrobe !!!but there you go all down to choice so i will leave it there.......


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Why do so many people specify an electric oil-filled heater?

A small panel heater with a solid type electric heater is lighter, smaller and responds far more quickly than a cumbersome oil filled heater!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wanted a panel heater, however I could not find one that was small enough in size to fit in the van,unless I paid much more than I paid for the radiator.Also considered 4 of those tubular heaters to spread the heat throughout the van, but then again cost was a consideration.


cabby


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I cannot understand the use of a 500w heater, a 2000 or 3000w heater will heat the van far quicker. A 500w takes much longer to heat the same area as a 2 or 3Kw.

As long as a heater has a frost stat it makes no difference what wattage you use. A heater with a higher wattage is more efficient.

I have used a 3KW fan heater in this and my previous vans with out a problem, I did think of changing it a few years ago when the same subject was discussed but after investigating I stuck with my original heater.


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a 60w tubular heater 24/7 not to raise the temperature, which would require significantly more power, but to keep air circulating with all lockers open, cushions propped up etc., and it seems to be beneficial as inside feels a lot more comfortable than outside - and I can afford 60w continually. As the human body gives off 80w one could try sitting in the van 24/7 as an alternative which might please Her Indoors!
Regards, Brian


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Ourduckpond said:


> I use a 60w tubular heater 24/7 not to raise the temperature, which would require significantly more power, but to keep air circulating with all lockers open, cushions propped up etc., and it seems to be beneficial as inside feels a lot more comfortable than outside - and I can afford 60w continually. As the human body gives off 80w one could try sitting in the van 24/7 as an alternative which might please Her Indoors!
> Regards, Brian


Or leave a 100w light on all the time?


----------

